# Nightcrwalers "crack" For P's?



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I started feeding my Mac Night crawlers recently as part of his diet. Now every time anyone walks by his tank he goes fricken nuts and doesn't stop until you give him one. He kinda sticks his nose up at the normal offerings I have been giving him(talapia,shrimp,Pellets,ect). He will eat the other stuff but not until he gets a crawler.

Anyone else feed crawlers and notice any behavior changes ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I feed worms once maybe twice a week. Starting with troutworms when Ps reach bout 1". Nightcrawlers when they get bout 3". If your not feeding worms your fish are missing out on one of the best foods, if not the best. Imo anyhow


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I feed my RRS earthworms and crickets and he goes nuts for em


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I feed my piranhas earth worms almost every day. they pull them into 5 pieces, all getting a piece. it certainly is crack for them and there's nothing wrong with that because its great food for them.

one earthworm has 7 grams of protein in it.

BEAT THAT


----------



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

im just wondering but can you feed piranhas earthworms that you find outside(not store bought) jw


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

blazeflameinferno said:


> im just wondering but can you feed piranhas earthworms that you find outside(not store bought) jw


You can but just make sure if you find them in a yard you are 100% certain that it wasnt chemically fertilized or had pesticid's used.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

All fish are nuts for worms







but yeah my rhom hits them faster than any other food I put in there.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nightcrawlers....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

oh hell yes!...nightcrawlers and bloodworms (very expensive) are one of the best things to give your piranhas!..







...They rock like a RUSH concert!!!...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

My p's love worms. They go nuts for em.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome! I threw a tadpole in lastnight and it nearly evaporated on contact. They loved it.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My RBP's dont like worms at all. I put them in the tank they sink and then they will start to crawl under the rocks.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't tried this yet. It would be a hell of alot cheaper that shrimp!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine love nightcrawlers. Never seen em go that crazy. Thing was gone in seconds after they started. Thanks for showing me this!


----------

